# Etrade



## kraggy (31 Oct 2006)

Hi.  

have looked around for this both on this site and also on the etrade webstite but seeing as many on this site have etrade accounts was looking to hear from the horse's mouth so to speak. 

couple of questions:

1. Are etrade really that cheap that it's only  £8.95  flat rate per trade?  (excl. stamp duty of course)

2. Can you trade ISEQ stocks or is it only irish stocks on the London exchange?

3. Can i just walk in with funds to my aib branch and open up a sterling account as is needed to trade with Etrade?

I have looked at their website but wanted to post here just to confirm everthing so as not to get burnt.  

thanks in advance, 

k.
P.s anything else i should know?

thanks again.


----------



## ClubMan (31 Oct 2006)

kraggy said:


> 1. Are etrade really that cheap that it's only  £8.95  flat rate per trade?  (excl. stamp duty of course)


Have you checked their charges pages - US/US$ and [broken link removed]?


> 2. Can you trade ISEQ stocks or is it only irish stocks on the London exchange?


I don't think that you can trade _ISEQ _stocks other than if they are listed on _LSE _or are quoted (usually as ADR/ADSs on a _US _exchange such as _NASDAQ _or _NYSE_).


----------



## celticcc1 (18 Nov 2006)

$19.99 PER TRADE.  COMPARED WITH 1-1.5% for Davys.  US online brokers are cheaper than the cheapest irish one (sharewatch)


----------



## ninsaga (18 Nov 2006)

usually the lower quoted trading prices are based upon market trades... limit trades may be a few $'s ectra per transaction... check that out first.

ninsaga


----------



## RainyDay (19 Nov 2006)

Try Etrade.com in the USA - no need to open a GBP account. Indeed, they will give you a USD checking account with your investment account.


----------



## kraggy (22 Nov 2006)

thanks for that.  

regarding etrade.com in the u.s. though, you can only trade u.s stocks with them, right?


----------



## charttrader (22 Nov 2006)

Interactive Brokers allow trading of US, UK, European stocks etc and are cheaper than etrade (UK stocks are £6, US stocks priced per share, with a 200 share purchase costing $1, 400 shares $2,etc).  

IB does charge the client $10 per month if trades do not total $30 or more - don't know if that is an issue for you.


----------



## RainyDay (22 Nov 2006)

kraggy said:


> though, you can only trade u.s stocks with them, right?


Not sure, I'm afraid.


----------



## DirtyH2O (23 Nov 2006)

charttrader said:


> Interactive Brokers allow trading of US, UK, European stocks etc and are cheaper than etrade (UK stocks are £6, US stocks priced per share, with a 200 share purchase costing $1, 400 shares $2,etc).
> 
> IB does charge the client $10 per month if trades do not total $30 or more - don't know if that is an issue for you.


 
I think Eurozone brokers such as IB make things a lot easier than US brokers from Ireland, low cost or free Swift transfers depending on your bank, reduced FX costs and access to large selection of markets.


----------

